# Twin Cities, MN Available sub



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

I live in the SE Metro and I'm available for sub. I'll take $60 or so, I don't mind driving a little if there's enough work in a fairly local area. Vehicle reliability should not be an issue.


----------

